# Virtual Pc or Virtual Box (confused)



## GTX (Mar 28, 2009)

So basicly i need a "virtual pc" for my server rig for a test on a virus and im confused which version to download and from where
and the other question is if it will run on 

*XP 2500+ 1.83 ghz
1GB ram
6200 128/128
80 GB Hdd*

_
currently its got windows xp_ sp2 but on the "virtual pc, box" whatever its called_ i need the windows 98_... (so it wont lag so hard)
So guys listening to ur opinion 
PS 
sorry if i posted the thread in the wrong compartment


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 28, 2009)

virtual box is a software that makes the life a lot easier when virtualazing a pc, i will link u to a guide on how to virtualice using it in a moment


----------



## GTX (Mar 28, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> virtual box is a software that makes the life a lot easier when virtualazing a pc, i will link u to a guide on how to virtualice using it in a moment



ty


----------



## zCexVe (Mar 28, 2009)

VMware is the best but you have to buy it.I think it has some trial period so you can test it though.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 28, 2009)

virtual box go!


----------



## GTX (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone can give me a link or something ? :|


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 29, 2009)

you can go to microsoft.com and get Virtual PC for free

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48A3-AFA2-2DC0B40A73B6&displaylang=en


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 29, 2009)

GTX said:


> anyone can give me a link or something ? :|



google it your self. Put this on google: Sun microsystems virtual box


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

VirtualBox is great. I run 64bit Ubuntu and use VirtualBox to virtualise 32bit Vista.

I also dual boot 64bit Vista and use VirtualBox to virtualise 32bit Ubuntu.

Both work great


----------

